# Don Lino 1989 Flor Fina Review



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

I got this smoke as a sample at the RTDA. I have searched every where to try and find it online but cannot. If anyone knows if this is a new line or what the price is please let me know. This was my first review for Cigar Live.

http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/302/limit/recent


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice review. I haven't seen that cigar anywhere.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yay a new reviewer  good job Mike.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Good review and a nice looking cigar!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice review! Thanks.


----------

